# my wife thinks Ihave gone crazy



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Maybe I am going nuts or just more stubburn in my older years.Wednesday I went off about 9 in the morning to what looked like a 15 minute job approx 25 miles from my house.The house was a 2 story upper class older home(1972) on a septic tank the main stack leading to tank was less than 10 ft from the kitchen sink.I looked in basement and it was all inclosed but after raisind a ceiling tile in bathroom just under the kitchen I could see that lower bathroom was on a pump and it all came together just under kitchen ,awww super simple I thought ,I set my little gorlitz GO15 on sink ran thru trap approx 30 ft and heard it rattleing in wall in hallway in living room ,WTH I thought ,I was going up a stack I couldnt see .Put on new 50ft bulb head or hook cble that went thru strainer with ease and didnt go up stack so I ran whole cable thru line ,new owner said ,old owner said it didnt have a outside grease trap so where was I going? ,I was alone and couldnt leave mnachine running to listen so I assumed it was sludge so I kept pulling back and going back thru what I thought was old sludge ,the hose had been empty for approx 7 or 8 months, Thought about roof stack but 2 storys I would have needed 2 ladders and the one on roof would have never leveled up enough to climb so I kept going in and out .Time got away from me and I spent close to 8 hrs waisting my time ,as I was leaving I noticed a green spot in front yard approx 35 ft back from where I thought the septic tank should be but I was give out so I left went home and gave it to a friend off mine . He hasnt gotten back but I bet the sink line ran down the wall where I could not see it and ran out to tank on seperate line and green spot I was a hole in a concrete or clay line ( with a car tag or something like that over the hole in the pipe) going to tank by its self. That was reason I was home a couple of days messing with my own faucet and not out riding my bike ,fishing or doing something Iwas plain whupped back was giving me pure hell .After pulling that stunt and then spending most of day (well I did cut lawn and trim hedges) I was too sore and plain whupped to do much of anything, what kind of stubborn old fool am I? 8 hrs on a sink line for 50 bucks, thats what new homeownwe tipped me,, I was going to bill old owner but I was too ashamed to knowing another company would probably go out dig up the green spot and be gone in a hr or 2 ,a few yrs ago I would have gone back and come hell or high water I would have opened that sink but I was just too WHUPPED physically after running that little GO15 for that long .I have worked on sewers with sludge longer (back before jetters ) but never a sink and I was too ashamed even to admit it to strangers on here that I have never met Well IT HAPPENS LOL if anyone who does not take the cleaner magazine wants a copy of their yearly 2009 buyers guide mine came in mail today and I dont need it .IT is a directory of all their Manufacturers and Suppliers of drain cleaning equip companies that put ads in their monthly magazine. Send me your name and address and I will mail it to you I only have 1 copy but IF anyone wants it I will gladly mail it to you my dime [email protected]


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

*I am crazy for staying*

you guys are friends for sure this job I stayed all day on was unreal It was a 1972 or 73 house in upscale neighborhood ,but who in the h--l would have let a plumber run a sink line from kitchen to a bucket out in yard then on out to end of a field line I helped doing new workin younger days but never never nothing like this,,:laughing: studied got my masters only doing servic and drain cleaning but what kind of fool would have let a new house run a sink line to a 5 or 10 gal bucket surrounded with gravel then run line out to septic field line in septic tank damn I thought I was CRAZY but this is a 500.00 grand house .I have run some washing machine lines way away from tank out to ditchies but this I would not do only t hing I did was (screw up) spend all day trying to get sink open as I said IT HAPPENS but it wont happen again I hope


----------

